# Agility Training



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi and I finished Puppy Kindergarten last night at the Animal Rescue League. Towards the end of class they set up some of the agility equiptment for the dogs to play on. Lexi had a blast! At first I had to coax her to do it. But after the first time she was loving it. At one point she ran through one of the tubes and jumped up onto the "table" and looked at me like "Ok where's my treat?".









My question is has anyone done any agility training with there dog? Lexi is not quite 6 months on yet and is still learning the basics. I am planning on taking a month of from the training classes and in September starting a the next level of classes. I am going to check around and see if anyone in the area offers classes on agility training. The ARL used to offer them but the guy that taught them is no longer teaching the classes. Any tips would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I've heard that Maltese do really well at agility but a lot of people don't train them for it because they are kinda seen as frou frou dogs. They are so smart that they learn it really fast. I'd love to get Tuffy into something like that.. as an outlet for his boundless energy, but I think he might be a little hesitant about jumping up and off of things, he seems to be a little confused about how to get up and down off things. I hope you can get Lexi into a class, I bet she would love it


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi is not afraid of anything, so I am sure she would have a blast doing agility training. I have a bed that is almost hip height and she had jumped off of it twice. She scared the s#%t out of me but she had no problem with it. She also is very good at jumping up on sofas and such. I found a website that has a tunnels for $25 - 30. I might get one for her to play in this winter. I will have to think about it. Here is the website: Affordable Agility

First we have to work on getting the basics down better. I figure I will start asking around this fall and winter. Hopefully by then the ARL will have a agility instructor.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i have a jump, a tire jump, a tunnel, and weave poles. i got them for my birthday a couple of years ago...my sister bought from affordable agility and ebay. i really really want the see-saw and the A-frame. but honestly...that stuff gets your dog focused and gives them more courage. i tried it for a couple of weeks. but it turns out that your dog has to be over a year to actually do jumps with height. and the weave poles can mess up the dogs hips if they're puppies doing it. its a lot of fun to do though! try Rally-O!


----------

